# Mountainbiking Raum Hamburg und Nordheide



## Cube_Fun_Biker (12. Juli 2017)

Hi,
suche nette Mountainbiker für Touren im Raum Hamburg (Hamburg - Sachsenwald und zurück) und Nordheide. Kenne in der Nordheide so einige schöne Touren und im östlichen Hamburger Umland, bin für neues aber auch immer zu haben. Bitte keine umentspannten Tempo Biker denn das ist meine Freizeit und will es geniessen.
Meldet Euch, ich freue mich!


----------



## Deleted 317134 (6. Oktober 2017)

meld....lieber spät als nie! östlich von Hamburg klingt klasse. Das wäre ja mein Heimatrevier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Fun_Biker (7. Oktober 2017)

na super!! bist du auch bei Strava?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (7. Oktober 2017)

Nein, ich bin im IBC. 
Strava, runtastic und wie sie alle heißen....da geht es irgendwie (zu-)vielen nur um das Vergleichen von Leistungswerten und das profilieren damit. Mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Auto...mein Durchschnitt, meine Streckenlänge. Nicht so mein Ding. Wenn ich mich mit anderen messen möchte, meld ich mich zu nem Marathon an. Ansonsten will ich einfach entspannt biken, nen anstrengenden aber geilen Tag im Grünen verbringen und Abends ein gepflegtes Bierchen mit netten Mitbikern zischen.


----------



## Cube_Fun_Biker (8. Oktober 2017)

Also ich finde Strava immer super, so kann man sehen was Freunde so erlebt , welche Touren sie fahren, Inspiration usw. Ist doch schön zu sehen was der Freundeskreis so erlebt.


----------



## Hegi (27. Oktober 2017)

Cube_Fun_Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche nette Mountainbiker für Touren im Raum Hamburg (Hamburg - Sachsenwald und zurück) und Nordheide. Kenne in der Nordheide so einige schöne Touren und im östlichen Hamburger Umland, bin für neues aber auch immer zu haben. Bitte keine umentspannten Tempo Biker denn das ist meine Freizeit und will es geniessen.
> Meldet Euch, ich freue mich!



Unsere Touren starten immer in Hamburg Lemsahl und von da nehmen wir den Hamburger Norden und Osten unter die Stollen


----------



## Mat_Tea (20. September 2018)

Hi Leute, ich hab wieder Bock!
Klingt einladend was ich hier lese.

@REKIBNIATNUOM: Ich hab dich jetzt bei Instagram.
@Cube_Fun_Biker: Ich benutze Komoot.  
@Hegi: Bitte mehr Info.

...und immer schön durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## aikoroeder (30. September 2018)

Moin, jemand am Karlstein unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 163458 (29. Oktober 2018)

aikoroeder schrieb:


> Moin, jemand am Karlstein unterwegs?


 Wo wäre das???


----------



## aikoroeder (29. Oktober 2018)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Wo wäre das???


Nähe Appel/elstorf


----------

